# Are My Snails Dieing??:'(



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok I have knoticed in the last 4 days or so that my Apple Snails havent been eating. I moved them to a new tank (well not new but i took the fish out of it and added the snails) about a week ago. They ate the first couple days but now nothing i put in the cage gets eaten. What really made me knotice is a couple days ago i went into the room and i thought one of them were dead, he was sorta hanging out of the shell on the bottom but when i picked him up he closed up into the shell.. Thats when i started to really notice that they werent moving around as much as they usually did.. Unless they do it at night cause sometimes when i wake up they are in different spots in the tank.Im just worried cause I have baby snails comming tomorrow or the next day and now i dont know if i should put them in that tank. I only have to water test things the PH is about 7.6 and the Ammonia is at 0, but thats all i know .. Thanks for any help you can give me.. Oh and I have had the snails for about 9 months now so they are probally a year old or something and i believe that they usually only live for like a year or so.. So maybe its just there time. Anyway I hope someone will be able to help me. 

Niki


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my snail is a night owl. Who knows with snails, they can stay locked up in their shells for awhile without coming out


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Apple Snails (_Pomacea bridgesii) _live for 2-3 years. Check out applesnail.net


----------

